# what would you put in the cab of this truck



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

4 15" brahma's, or something else? looking for loud cleanish bass, already know what components and hu i'm gonna end up with, but wondering what some opinions are out there for amps to power 4 large woofers such as brahma's.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

haha, forgot the picture....here, the new colorado





















oh btw, would just 2 15" brahma's be enough for a daily?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 21 2005, 09:58 PM
> *4 15" brahma's, or something else?  looking for loud cleanish bass, already know what components and hu i'm gonna end up with,  but wondering what some opinions are out there for amps to power 4 large woofers such as brahma's.
> [snapback]3168121[/snapback]​*


New Brahmas are only 600 watts each...
You can get them in dual 2 or 4 ohm coil configuration...
I'm sure 2000 watts would be plenty for 4 of them... 
A Crossfire vr2000d would most likely get the job done...
[attachmentid=173797]


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 21 2005, 08:23 PM
> *New Brahmas are only 600 watts each...
> You can get them in dual 2 or 4 ohm coil configuration...
> I'm sure 2000 watts would be plenty for 4 of them...
> ...


so if i just wanted to put 2 of them in....a jbl bp1200.1 would do the job? because thats prolly all i'm gonna end up doin, i wanna port it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 21 2005, 10:42 PM
> *so if i just wanted to put 2 of them in....a jbl bp1200.1 would do the job? because thats prolly all i'm gonna end up doin, i wanna port it.
> [snapback]3168219[/snapback]​*


Two ported with a jbl bp1200.1 would be a nice combo...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 21 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Two ported with a jbl bp1200.1 would be a nice combo...
> [snapback]3168307[/snapback]​*


so, are there any online retailers that sell these subs for decent?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 21 2005, 11:36 PM
> *so, are there any online retailers that sell these subs for decent?
> [snapback]3168313[/snapback]​*


You cannot buy direct from Adire anymore...

http://www.adireaudio.com/Mobile/DealerLis...NORTH%20AMERICA

I don't know if this guy has the new ones yet or not...

http://www.extremedigitalaudio.com/store/i...re%20Audio'


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 21 2005, 09:40 PM
> *You cannot buy direct from Adire anymore...
> 
> http://www.adireaudio.com/Mobile/DealerLis...NORTH%20AMERICA
> ...


wouldn't the older ones be louder than the newer ones?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 21 2005, 11:43 PM
> *wouldn't the older ones be louder than the newer ones?
> [snapback]3168323[/snapback]​*


That has yet to be seen, as far as I know...
I like the idea of needing less power, it saves on amp money...  
Dan isn't gonna do anything thats gonna hurt the performance of the Brahma...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 21 2005, 09:50 PM
> *That has yet to be seen, as far as I know...
> I like the idea of needing less power, it saves on amp money...
> Dan isn't gonna do anything thats gonna hurt the performance of the Brahma...
> [snapback]3168338[/snapback]​*


well i haven't bought the truck yet, so i'll have time to sit here and wait for the new subs to get in stock.


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Man if I had 4g to spend on a system.......



I swear I would by a shitload of Sparkomatic bass cannons. I would then hot glue gun each one together. Then I would face the ports all to the back and build a wall in my van. I would then turn all the gains on them up and crank the hell out of em.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@May 22 2005, 02:00 AM
> *Man if I had 4g to spend on a system.......
> I swear I would by a shitload of Sparkomatic bass cannons. I would then hot glue gun each one together. Then I would face the ports all to the back and build a wall in my van. I would then turn all the gains on them up and crank the hell out of em.
> [snapback]3168593[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

man 6 15" funky pups fo sho


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

im glad you thought that through because 4 15" brahmas ported sitting DIRECTLY behind u would be rediculous...[i4got to ask, are you putting them in the bed, or behind the driver and pass. seat]... regardless, 2 15's ported should be enough...

lol, i just realized where the 4k is comming from...

i just saw the commercial, "buy now and you'll get $4,000 cash back or 3.09% financing"... [something along those lines]

22's and bags would REALLY set that truck off...

i mean, whats a truck without rims...



















this is my truck on 20's, bags are comming soon but i decided to spend time in here and learn all i can becuase the sound system is being redone COMPLETELY [just waiting for UPS to suprise me one of these days with gifts from etronics...


-qs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@May 22 2005, 08:24 PM
> *i mean, whats a truck without rims...
> [snapback]3170189[/snapback]​*


Stock :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

hahaha, another dodge ram same model as mine tucked 22's and LAYED FRAME [for those that dont understand this term, that means the truck was so low, until the very bottom of the truck layed on the floor]

all i need is some skinny tires and for the front to chamber [yep, there's gonna be some mods done in order for that to happen] and im ON THE GROUND... 

and just to add, i dont need an ugly steep ass chamber either...

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

4,000 cash back..i would say the dealer keeps that. 


don't forget your side-woofers, and your woof-woofers. 

gotta have a lot of woof


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@May 22 2005, 07:38 PM
> *hahaha, another dodge ram same model as mine tucked 22's and LAYED FRAME  [for those that dont understand this term, that means the truck was so low, until the very bottom of the truck layed on the floor]
> 
> -qs
> [snapback]3170221[/snapback]​*


my homie has a dakota layin body on 22's....beat that foo :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2005, 08:42 PM
> *my homie has a dakota layin body on 22's....beat that foo  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3170229[/snapback]​*


tru-dat, i was just correcting brahma brian on his malicious attack  

-qs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i realize what you speak of...

the TIRE sticks out 1/2" too-much (and rim is 1/4") [dont let the pic fool you too much]
here's a picture of the front just so you can rest easy im not misleading you...










the rear will drop with the 1/2" problem with no hesitation...

with the skinny's and removing the "lip" from the front fenders, i will correct that 1/2" problem and the chamber will correct the 1/4" problem, allowing me to tuck with no rubbing...
thanks for your concern though, but i already looked into it at a couple shops

:biggrin:


this will be the finished product:











sorry i edited so many times, i had to go grab the qoute that i was given and realized i was off with the numbers

-qs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@May 22 2005, 08:43 PM
> *tru-dat, i was just correcting brahma brian on his malicious attack
> 
> -qs
> [snapback]3170233[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

smily faces can be malicious too

LOL

j/p 

u still kool with me...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@May 22 2005, 06:24 PM
> *im glad you thought that through because 4 15" brahmas ported sitting DIRECTLY behind u would be rediculous...[i4got to ask, are you putting them in the bed, or behind the driver and pass. seat]... regardless, 2 15's ported should be enough...
> 
> lol, i just realized where the 4k is comming from...
> ...


if you'll notice i said i'm ripping out the back seats...now why would i rip apart a brand new truck?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

because you wanted to create a custom set-up inside the cabin and fill the bed with air tanks, air-compressors, and a couple batteries? 

lol i dunno bro, thats why i asked, some poeple to disturbing things.

-qs


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

JL AUDIO  LOL


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

seriously...

jl amps, sony components, and audiobahn subs inverted would be HOT and it will sound like an Xplosion in your truck LOL

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

woof woofer... :roflmao: i crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 22 2005, 07:12 PM
> *JL AUDIO  LOL
> [snapback]3170299[/snapback]​*


um, no, i'd rather have something where i'm paying for its functionality, rather than its namebrand.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 22 2005, 07:08 PM
> *um, no, i'd rather have something where i'm paying for its functionality, rather than its namebrand.
> [snapback]3170463[/snapback]​*


Fine! Get some Jensens :biggrin: Do they still make em?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Found this on Ebay 3000 watt amp. You could put 1 to each sub 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5775587515&rd=1


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 22 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Found this on Ebay 3000 watt amp. You could put 1 to each sub
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5775587515&rd=1
> [snapback]3170644[/snapback]​*


wow, only $143, what a great deal, imma gonna jump all over this!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 22 2005, 09:14 PM
> *Fine! Get some Jensens  :biggrin: Do they still make em?
> [snapback]3170637[/snapback]​*


you know what, don't knock jensen, at least they don't overcharge for their stuff, might be junk, but for junk, it sounds a heck of alot better than paying 150% more than what something is really worth.

btw, i'll stick with adire audio subs, and jbl amps, least i know i'll be loud.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 22 2005, 09:45 PM
> *you know what, don't knock jensen, at least they don't overcharge for their stuff, might be junk, but for junk, it sounds a heck of alot better than paying 150% more than what something is really worth.
> 
> btw, i'll stick with adire audio subs, and jbl amps, least i know i'll be loud.
> [snapback]3170879[/snapback]​*


Yea, I know.......I was looking for some real good Jenson 12's before I got my W7's. Couldn't find none so I just settles for What I got.

Sucks


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Yea, and I won't be loud.......Cause I am running JL. The worse most expensive shit on the market LMAO!


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

jl isn't that bad just WAY overpriced


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

yeh, i was gonna say, JL isnt garbage, and you will be loud, its just that the shit is over-priced...in other words, they're performance isnt worth the price, but none-the-less, JL isnt garbage...


and aaron, ARE YOU GONNA RIP THE BACK SEATS OUT OR WHAT ???
and dont try to get smart with me hommie, the topic says "What would you put in the *cab* of this truck", not the bed....

and buy sony bro, you'll be really happy :biggrin:
-qs


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 22 2005, 08:14 PM
> *Fine! Get some Jensens  :biggrin: Do they still make em?
> [snapback]3170637[/snapback]​*


I had a wall of 16 10" Jensens in my van once.

Knock it all you want but for those that heard it know it was loud.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@May 23 2005, 12:46 PM
> *I had a wall of 16 10" Jensens in my van once.
> 
> Knock it all you want but for those that heard it know it was loud.
> [snapback]3173189[/snapback]​*


Show me where I was knockin em


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 21 2005, 07:00 PM
> *oh btw, would just 2 15" brahma's be enough for a daily?
> [snapback]3168125[/snapback]​*


dude, have you ever heard a brahma? one 15 would be more than enough for a daily... two 15s would kick ass.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@May 23 2005, 10:42 PM
> *dude, have you ever heard a brahma?  one 15 would be more than enough for a daily... two 15s would kick ass.
> [snapback]3175670[/snapback]​*


I agree....don't waste more money then what you have to!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 24 2005, 12:03 PM
> *I agree....don't waste more money then what you have to!
> [snapback]3177426[/snapback]​*


coming from you.....











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 24 2005, 02:03 PM
> *I agree....don't waste more money then what you have to!
> [snapback]3177426[/snapback]​*



yet in other threads you have said you bought JL because you could, Isn't that wasting money? :uh: 


Fuckin children :twak:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@May 24 2005, 02:16 PM
> *yet in other threads you have said you bought JL because you could, Isn't that wasting money? :uh:
> Fuckin children :twak:
> [snapback]3178028[/snapback]​*


Yea I waste money....I didn't have to BUT I choose to.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

I know draaarong don't like to waste money on good stereo stuff. That's why I told him to not waste his money on 2 of them cause 1 would be plenty for a loud cleanish bass.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 24 2005, 02:04 PM
> *coming from you.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3177960[/snapback]​*


Yo, I aint got no beef wit you dog. Just wanna clear that up and all. Good Luck with whatever your choice may be.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 24 2005, 04:00 PM
> *I know draaarong don't like to waste money on good stereo stuff. That's why I told him to not waste his money on 2 of them cause 1 would be plenty for a loud cleanish bass.
> [snapback]3178197[/snapback]​*


how would i be wasting money if what i buy can achieve a 150+ db score on a mic?



btw, didn't know there was beef, i was just tryin to help save someone a lil money.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Well I appreciate that.....When I have my mind set on something though it's set. I already had 1 of the w7's....thought I would just keep it and add to it.

Thanks for looking out but I'm alright with my decision.

What do you think mine would hit on the meter?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

How much are the brahmas?


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

http://adireaudio.com/Mobile/BrahmaSeries.htm

price is only msrp up to dealers what they charge, new design in subs should be aval soon


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@May 24 2005, 04:02 PM
> *http://adireaudio.com/Mobile/BrahmaSeries.htm
> 
> price is only msrp up to dealers what they charge, new design in subs should be aval soon
> [snapback]3178401[/snapback]​*


So, are these better then the JL W7's?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm thinking about putting a system in the bed of my truck to. Planned to, but the Fleetwood messed that up. Maybe afterwards.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 24 2005, 04:48 PM
> *Well I appreciate that.....When I have my mind set on something though it's set. I already had 1 of the w7's....thought I would just keep it and add to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking out but I'm alright with my decision.
> ...


depending on how well the box is built, prolly around a 130 something, which ain't bad for daily, u might be in the 140's but its a trunk setup.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 24 2005, 04:21 PM
> *depending on how well the box is built, prolly around a 130 something, which ain't bad for daily, u might be in the 140's but its a trunk setup.
> [snapback]3178503[/snapback]​*


I am sealing the backseat and the rear deck with metal tape, I am firing the subs inside the car....Gonna cut the backseat so you can see the subs, and cut holes through the seat for the ports. Of, course get it redone. 

All the air will be coming in the car.

My Deville only had 1 of these 12's with a Kenwood 1600 watt 2 ohm stable amp.

It hit 136 on the meter.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

ok guys, now that i figured out that i'ma run 2 of those 15's, the newer ones that only require 600 watts rms, what do you audio guru's think of this amp? http://www.cardomain.com/item/JBLGTO6011II


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

It will be just like a bed setup pretty much. I doubt my trunk will even rattle......I think I will get a 145 maybe a couple higher.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 24 2005, 05:32 PM
> *It will be just like a bed setup pretty much. I doubt my truck will even rattle......I think I will get a 145 maybe a couple higher.
> [snapback]3178550[/snapback]​*


your trunk will only rattle if you don't build your system right,  one thing i hate is kids that think a rattling trunk is cool, one of my buddies in particular set is subs unpurposly so it would rattle the license plate.....couldn't hear the bass much outside or inside the car for that matter, all you heard was ratteling metal, what a loser.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 24 2005, 04:34 PM
> *your trunk will only rattle if you don't build your system right,  one thing i hate is kids that think a rattling trunk is cool, one of my buddies in particular set is subs unpurposly so it would rattle the license plate.....couldn't hear the bass much outside or inside the car for that matter, all you heard was ratteling metal, what a loser.
> [snapback]3178560[/snapback]​*


I will dynamat it if it rattles I hate that shit. I don't think I will have to. Very minimal pressure will be in the trunk. And for the roof....I think the top it has will keep it from rattling.


As for the Install....that is more important then equipment, but if you have both then WOOOHOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 24 2005, 06:21 PM
> *depending on how well the box is built, prolly around a 130 something, which ain't bad for daily, u might be in the 140's but its a trunk setup.
> [snapback]3178503[/snapback]​*


130? nah..i'd say he's well into the 140's as long as his box is ported and built right.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

looks like getting the colorado is gonna wait, took over payments on my parents truck and they went out and bought a ford taurus......gotz myself a 04 ford explorer right now...


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

plenty of room to go with 4 brahma's...he he he


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@May 25 2005, 12:36 PM
> *plenty of room to go with 4 brahma's...he he he
> [snapback]3181788[/snapback]​*


 :0 ported :biggrin:


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

MTX 81000Ds $200 each shipped

http://www.carsound.com/cgi-bin/UBB_CGI/ul...20;t=009629;p=0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@May 25 2005, 06:14 PM
> *MTX 81000Ds $200 each shipped
> 
> http://www.carsound.com/cgi-bin/UBB_CGI/ul...20;t=009629;p=0
> [snapback]3183008[/snapback]​*


now what would i need that for? i'd rather go and buy 2 jbl bp1200.1's, be cheaper...


----------

